# Can a nyone I.D. this duck???



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

This little bugger came waddling up to me the past friday on a golf course near St. Michael, MN. I swear that looking at it up close it had some canadian goose in it. Is there such thing as a Canadian Goose/Mallard Hybrid?
[siteimg]4874[/siteimg]


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mallard /Domestic duck hybrid

BTW..Canada not Canadian


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like a Hereford crossbred !!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Mallard /Domestic duck hybrid


Bamm....My guess would be the same


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Domestic/ wild duck combo, but if it flew in my dekes it would be a dead domestic/ wild duck combo


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Not only would I be shooting first, but I would be running out to get it like Madison after a Big mac.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Has some Muscovey in it.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Well whatever it happens to be it sure is a ugly little bugger, lol. I would definately shoot it though, lol.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> Not only would I be shooting first, but I would be running out to get it like Madison after a Big mac.


Mav.. YOur making my mouth sweat talking like that!!

Looks like it may have some Blue phased Ross in it too. 8) 8)


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

i raise ducks and geese and gosh thats a tuff one! it does look kinda muscovy, maybe a little pekin, or even a pinch of mallard. i've raised mallards, pekins, and have seen just about every other kind of domestic duck but never that wierd lookin. i'm with the others part wild part domestic. sure does look like a cow!  lol!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Not only would I be shooting first, but I would be running out to get it like Madison after a Big mac.


Or........Like Madison after Poutine!!!!!!! (not poontang)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ohhhhh that was funny Dan!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

djleye said:


> > Not only would I be shooting first, but I would be running out to get it like Madison after a Big mac.
> 
> 
> Or........Like Madison after Poutine!!!!!!! (not poontang)


Good one Dan! Your bringing back memories :beer:


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

add some bacon and he is a "dinner duck" for me!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I was guessing part spoonbill part coot? Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I wonder if it would have tasted as good as a muscovey?


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

If you shot that over decoys what would you consider that as in your limit?


----------



## Olson21a (Feb 1, 2005)

It might be from down south, A ******* Duck! :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If you shot that thing you would probably have to count it towards your limit.


----------

